# Detailing goodies in turkey ?



## steview

Hi guys currently enjoying two weeks in Marmaris turkey was just wondered if anybody knows anywhere to get some goodies over here thanks in advance


----------



## BrummyPete

Never saw any when i was in Gumbet last year tbh 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bero1306

If you found some in Turkey would they not just be fake.


----------



## DAREM

I'm in istanbul in this moment and beside some sonax stores and a detailing place, i did not found/see anything else!


----------



## steview

bero1306 said:


> If you found some in Turkey would they not just be fake.


Hahahahahahaha that's soo true


----------



## Serapth

Theres a small car detailing/valeting place in Küçükçekmece in Istanbul that used to sell a few different waxes and other odds and ends, was extremely pricey from what i remember.


----------



## Shinyvec

I went to Marmaris a few years ago but I can remember as we headed into the resort from the Airport that there was quite alot of car places at the back of the town so maybe worth a look in that area. Also I have found car stuff in Supermarkets in other Countries, the type of stores where can can buy all sorts of stuff so maybe look in that direction aswell


----------



## R7KY D

I've just come bacj from Turkey , That is one country I would not buy anything from , Everthing is fake and they have a strange perception that it still has a high value


----------



## great gonzo

I was there a few weeks ago but can't remember anything due to the large amounts of Efes drunk.


----------



## Serapth

R7KY D said:


> I've just come bacj from Turkey , That is one country I would not buy anything from , Everthing is fake and they have a strange perception that it still has a high value


Not entirely true, just holiday destinations/tourist areas. Pretty much the same as blackpool really.


----------



## kxlylmz

hello from turkey. usually we buy detailing goods from sites like shinearama, elitecarcare etc. meguiars, turtle wax, sonax products also sold in turkey but taxes are very high so buying from england usually cheaper.


----------



## Kokopelli

Alex, Tim, Foxx, Matt, Ron and others might know us well  Unfortunately, Turkey is just waking up into DetailingWorld. We also have a forum we discuss our products and jobs done. We mainly support our hobbies by the help of the fellow retailers here in the UK and US. 

Turtle Wax and Sonax had been the kings of the market, then Meguiars arrived with some high prices, being the most premium brand available in the country. Along came Autoglym, and was sold on some online shops. Then they had their valeting chain in big cities and started selling AG products on their own shelves. Meguiars lately dropped thier prices here, to a point that Ultimate Wax was even cheaper than it was in the UK. Scholl arrived on the shelves under another name, thier distributor Bekbars. We also have 18% VAT plus many import taxes for luxury goods.

All in all, there is just too little you can find on DIY store and supermarket shelves here, but there are some online shops you can buy your stuff from like meguiars.com.tr itself or hepsiburada.com. Unfortunately you can find prices like 180TL ( = $100) for AG HD Wax but again there are some good prices on Meguiars and 3M products. The domestic shipping is usually 1-2 days so if you choose an in stock item you can have it delivered to your hotel during your stay. Otherwise, stay close to marinas and car detailing shops. They can spare some of their liquid products if you pay its price (can't guarantee if you can communicate in any language other than Turkish, though), or if you can find a marina like the one near us, they may have a shop selling Meguiars and 3M products directly. I once had a tin of Megs #16 from a shop in a couple of miles distance, and no, they were not fakes at all. Just be sure you get a fresh product as many don't even know if their polishes had a shelf life or not. 

Can't say much for Marmaris, though. They should have marinas or boat supply shops there too. Some may have common waxes of mild polishes for moth boats and automobiles too. But life is usually much more expensive if you are a tourist, that's always true


----------

